# Tennis



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

How hard is it to find somewhere to play in Dubai?????????????

Today went to Royal Meridien who have a sign next to courts saying you can rent them for 100 dirhams an hour; to be told they are only available to guests and members of the hotel's health club. None of the courts were being used.

Headed to Emirates Golf Club, lots of courts, only one being used. Only for use by members, but I can pay and play paddletennis, golf, or use the health club but not pay to use the plethora of empty courts!


The last one I tried have less of an issue with; cheekily walked onto a neighbouring housing community's courts and started to unpack rackets and stuff; within a minute a park officer appeared asking which villa we were from; we didn't cook up a story. Just offered him the 100 dirhams, nobody else was playing there but he was not to be paid off and saw we undesirables off!

Where can I go? We just want to play.......... let us play mister, please!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Its really easy to play. You join one of the above clubs.

Is that so wrong - to pay your way just like anyone else ? Or are you hoping to have others pay for the entire facility and you just pay a few Dirhams to use it ? Or you could ask your tennis partner to join a club and you could freeload off them instead?


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you for your warm, charming and helpful reply. Perhaps I should have made clear that not being a regular player, more somebody who wants to play occasionally, taking up a membership of these clubs would make no financial sense to me given I already have a membership of gym etc elsewhere. I have no problem paying to use them; I just don't need nor desire another monthly subscription. It seems odd to me that at all venues no amount of money would be accepted to let us use them for an hour.

If anybody knows of somewhere where I can pay to play, please let me know.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

BringBackBuck8 said:


> It seems odd to me that at all venues no amount of money would be accepted to let us use them for an hour.


You are welcome. It's not odd in the slightest.

It's not unusual for private clubs to not allow non-members in. If you had paid thousands of dollars to join a club, which, given the amount of use most folks make of such clubs, results in them getting a very poor deal in terms of 'cost per game' the members are fairly unlikely to be happy about lending their courts out for a pittance. That's what private clubs of all types are like. It's not Dubai specific. Try going to a golf club and asking to slot in between some other players ' as it's not being used' and offer them a few bucks ?

Sorry if that isn't to your taste, but that's private expensive clubs for you.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Everything is about the money here, isn't it? Back home even the clubs rent out their space if it's available for an hourly fee. Out here, they just like to force your hand - "You want to use the tennis court for an hour? Sure, no problem! Just pay us 30,000dhs annual membership fees!" It's ridiculous!

There is a tennis court near Emirates International School Meadows. I think it's rented out by Fitness First nearby but perhaps you might want to check it out.


----------



## nazim alrifai (Jan 30, 2014)

i have i membership in a club but i need a partner , if any body interested i can manage this >>>


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

I found E-sports. Can book tennis courts, football pitches, sportshalls at schools for use.


----------



## harman_77 (Jul 29, 2013)

Nazim...I am intereated to play...which part of dubai u stay ?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Jebel Ali Club near ibn Battuta mall allows for non members to play on their courts for a fee. it's less than 100/Hr, I don't know exactly how much.


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

I think I have seen tennis courts in barsha park. And it's free to get in. Happy days.


----------



## udyaram (May 20, 2014)

Hi,

I live in Jebel Ali Gardens and there is a tennis court which I can use with a partner. Anyone interested to play in the evenings?


----------



## mattlon (May 1, 2014)

udyaram, I would definitely be up for a game of tennis sometime!
When is your availability?


----------



## harman_77 (Jul 29, 2013)

Inbox me if u interested to play tennis


----------

